# Is My 'Good' Dog Food Really Garbage?



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

Quick question for you GR experts.

My guy eats Purina One Lamb and Rice. He grew up with it at a service dog school, and my vet here also said it was fine to keep him on it. Not sure if this happens to you, but when other dog people ask about his food, they make a face and look at me like I am a bad person.

What do you guys think of that food, and should I switch it? He doesn't have any problems with his food, and the vet said it was just fine. When I told someone that the vet said his food was good, the person replied, "Of course the vet said that, they are in bed with the big pet food companies." I really don't think my vet would do that, he really cares about the animals he treats.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot one thing.

Fozzie gets 3.5 cups each day, in the evening. Do you feed your GRs in the morning, or at night, or do you do half and half. Is it more about what the dog is used to, or is one better than the other?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

There are better foods out there but if he does fine on it don't worry about it and stay with it. Why fix what isn't broken?

I feed 2x a day. Morning and evening.


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

McSwede said:


> There are better foods out there but if he does fine on it don't worry about it and stay with it. Why fix what isn't broken?
> 
> I feed 2x a day. Morning and evening.


 
Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.

I just want to make sure I am on target, and doing the best I can for my guy, I love him so much, I don't want to be skimping on food.

I also get a TON of comments about his weight, and people saying he is skinny (because he is not fat, and you can feel his ribs, like you should be able to). I have two different independent vets that LOVE his weight and say it will help keep him healthy for life, but people I don't even know come up to me and give me their input...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Purina One as I don't believe the nutrient profile is suitable for a Retriever. I prefer a much higher protein and fat content for my dogs. If you like Purina products take a look at Pro Plan Performance.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't take too seriously comments people make about his weight. If the vet(s) think its fine, he's O.K..

You will find people have opinions about every facet of a Golden and usually not many agree with each other especially when it comes to food. There are a few of us non-food snobs who take the approach "that if it works for your dog, why change it". 

You could always create a problem with a food change that wasn't there before.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree. BUT....I just looked it up and noticed that it doesn't have Taurine added.

Recently (in the past few years) researchers discovered that a number of dogs fed primarily Lamb and Rice diets were suffering from Dilated Cardiomyopathy (enlarged hearts). This would present as the dog aged. The original study was done on Newfoundlands. But DCM is also a problem in Goldens.

This is the Newf study that started it all...

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.2003.223.1130

Here's the info from the Merck Veterinary Manual (the Vet's diagnostic bible):



> Taurine-responsive myocardial failure occurs in some breeds, particularly American Cocker Spaniels, Golden Retrievers, and Dalmatians, and in anecdotal reports, Welsh Corgis, Tibetan Terriers, and other breeds. In many of these breeds, taurine deficiency can be diagnosed by low plasma or whole blood levels. Response to taurine supplementation (which may take 2-4 wk) can be dramatic, many times obviating the need for other cardiac medications


http://merckveterinarymanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/11215.htm

Here's the study on the Golden Family:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16141179

So.....as a result of all of this information about DCM being related to a taurine deficiency, specifically when dogs eat Lamb and Rice diets...just this past summer, dog food manufacturers started adding Taurine to their Lamb and Rice formulas. The super-premium dog food brands is where it showed up first.

If I was feeding a Lamb and Rice diet I'd be looking for Taurine in the list of ingredients. Believe me the dog food companies wouldn't be adding it if they didn't feel it was necessary.

Or if you really like the brand you're using, you might want to consider switching him off the Lamb and Rice and onto another main protein source (like chicken?).

We feed 2x a day. Even amounts morning and evening....and a treat before bed!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Max Fischer said:


> Sorry, I forgot one thing.
> 
> Fozzie gets 3.5 cups each day, in the evening. Do you feed your GRs in the morning, or at night, or do you do half and half. Is it more about what the dog is used to, or is one better than the other?


We feed 2x per day. 1.5 cups in the morning and the same in the evening. I definitely think it's better to feed twice a day. It seems like it would be easier on their digestive systems.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Many people would not know the difference between Purina One and plain Purina Chow, which is really crappy. But having said that, Purina Chow like other grocery store brands have their place, for the pet owner who is uneducated on food value, and those who can't afford the pricier chows. But soya, corn and by products as the first three ingredients are not what I want to feed my dog.

Your dog is good on his present chow, then let him have it. I feed twice a day because I know I'm hungry more than once in 24 hours. I can't stand the thought of leaving them with an empty stomach that long. And as someone else noted, it's easier to digest a smaller meal.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

SC, you have performance dogs. If a dog lives a moresenditary lifestyle, do you still feel the nutritional content is lacking?

I'm also wondering why a doog food company would leave something out if it's been found to cause a health issue in some dogs?

My childhood dog and my Cocker Spaniel lived to be 16 and 17 years old on whatever the grocery store had on sale. Gainsburgers, Gravy Train, you name it. They were not retrievers though.

My two are fed Canidae. One eats Lamb & Rice (food sensitivies) and the other Canidae Plantinum (had weight issues). I feed Tucker (Plantinum) one cup at 6:00 am and a little less than one cup at 2:30 pm. Shadow gets two cups at 6:00 am and two cups at 2:30 pm.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You are going to find lotsa opinions on food and some are very passionate. I feed Iams and as far as I am concerned, it really is the best thing for Lucky...of course I get those "faces" too....but it doesn't bother me as I know people are passionate about their beliefs...just like me.

This Taurine thing is something to think about however....it seems to be based on something very real.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If your dog is doing well on it, don't worry. Personally, I am really tired of people who feed certain foods, or raw diets, telling me that I am feeding my dogs junk food. I have fed Purina Pro Plan for years, and the condition, coats, vigor, good health and longevity that they enjoy is very telling. Truth be told, my dogs are healthier and longer lived than those of many of the people telling me that I am feedling junk. I don't even get into the debate anymore. After a BARF proponent on another list actually told me that I am killing my dogs feeding kibble, that was the end of it. I've enjoyed the food threads on GRF because there is little, if any, judgement, just discussion, about feeding.
Many of the top winning dogs in the country are fed Pro Plan Performance, as are mine, and there has to be a good reason for it.
If your dog thrives on road gravel, feed it. Just because a food has a fancy name and a high price , doesn't NOT mean that your dog will do well on it, or that it is necessarily better than another food. Many of the fancy foods touted by some are short lived in the market - food fads come and go in the pet industry just as in human foods. And some have been around for years and have been used exclusively by top breeders and handlers in many breeds/many venues with great success. Each dog is different, as has been said more than once, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad you brought up the Taurine issue. I would have never known. My dogs have always eaten lamb and rice as I thought it was better for them.
I just checked their label and it has taurine. 
I am so grateful for this site. Sometimes I end up feeling so ignorant even after 30 years with goldens but if I learn things that help my dogs live a longer healthier life it's worth it. : )


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

If your dog is happy, bright eyed and healthy on the food you feed him, then by all means, continue to feed him that. There are always opinions and everyone thinks that theirs is the right one, but as long as you have educated yourself, go with what works. 

I would, however, feed him twice a day, breaking what you feed into two meals. He'll feel better, be less likely to have GI upset, and not be as hungry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I too feed Purina Pro-Plan. Ike is a finicky eater, so I have to switch up every once in a while to keep him at his food bowl. I've mixed in Purina One and Pedigree, as he seems to like the flavor of these foods better than the Pro-Plan. I was feeding 2x a day, but Ike has moved his own schedule around. I put the food down in the AM and he'll leave it until the afternoon. Sometimes it's there well into the evening and he'll eat it just before bedtime. He's 24", 78 lbs, and perfectly healthy.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Lots of good advice here; I particularly like the theme "If it aint broke don't fix it." I would value the recommendations of vets and breeders over those of self-appointed "experts". For whatever it's worth, I feed Pro Plan twice a day and Farley seems to be happy with that and doing well.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy gets Purina One Large breed Puppy. She's the perfect size, healthy, and has a beautiful coat.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> SC, you have performance dogs. If a dog lives a moresenditary lifestyle, do you still feel the nutritional content is lacking?


Yes!

The dogs still need a diet with a sound proven nutrient profile. Dogs with a more laid back lifestyle are simply fed less than the more active dogs.

I'm not a fan of Lamb and Rice diets for the reasons AG mentioned. I try to keep them as a diet of last resort. To date I have not owned a dog nor had training dogs that needed a lamb and rice diet to thrive.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Yes!
> 
> The dogs still need a diet with a sound proven nutrient profile. Dogs with a more laid back lifestyle are simply fed less than the more active dogs.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Lamb and Rice diets for the reasons AG mentioned. I try to keep them as a diet of last resort. To date I have not owned a dog nor had training dogs that needed a lamb and rice diet to thrive.


Thank you, SC. The Lamb and Rice is because of all the problems Shadow has with certain foods. Keeping him away from what he showed sensititivy to has really helped.

Tucker is on the Platinum because he just can't go below less than 2 cups per day. He can only consume around 730 calories a day, or he blows up! I already ignore the begging and banging on the cabinet where the food is.

30/20? Was the ratio?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've never been a fan of lamb and rice diets, either. I've never seen the quality of coats that I like in dogs fed lamb, in addition to the concerns AG expressed. ProPlan Performance is a chicken based product and my dogs all do well on it. (I also use ProPlan Adult chicken and rice for the dogs no longer showing.)

It needs to be noted that dogs determine what they like best to eat based entirely on smell, not taste. If you feed a dog a good quality food that the dog does well on, stick with it unless you start to see changes in health. Dogs naturally will have occasional days where they either won't eat, or don't eat as much. Especially dogs that are strictly house pets. This may be related to the fact that they are often more sedentary during the week, but on weekends may have more activity and exercise - due to human schedules. So you might see them eating less towards the middle or end of the week, and again increased appetite during and after a weekend.
I don't worry about this, and don't change foods because of it. They really aren't being "picky" because of the taste of their food, and offering smorgasboard can actually do more harm than good.





Swampcollie said:


> Yes!
> 
> The dogs still need a diet with a sound proven nutrient profile. Dogs with a more laid back lifestyle are simply fed less than the more active dogs.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Lamb and Rice diets for the reasons AG mentioned. I try to keep them as a diet of last resort. To date I have not owned a dog nor had training dogs that needed a lamb and rice diet to thrive.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So what do you feed a dog whose coat was lousy on the fish formulas and is sensitive to so many other proteins? 

If I'm going off topic, I apologize.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So what do you feed a dog whose coat was lousy on the fish formulas and is sensitive to so many other proteins?
> 
> If I'm going off topic, I apologize.


Do you know exactly what proteins cause sensitivities? Kimm, do you use any probiotics?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine have always eaten lamb and rice, are healthy and I don't plan on changing abruptly unless I have a good reason. I also calmed down about the Nutro and will only change if there appears to be a problem with a bag we buy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Do you know exactly what proteins cause sensitivities? Kimm, do you use any probiotics?


He was tested. He shows sensitivity to Chicken, Turkey, Milk/cow products, corn, and is borderline sensitive to duck and rabbit. I guess I could go with beef, but he's doing well on the Lamb & Rice. He has had coat issues for awhile now, but it seems it's when the shedding season starts. 

I'm very happy we haven't seen another hot spot or have too many ear issues like we used to. His ears do get yeasty, but that's in part my fault. I wasn't squirting the cleaner into the ear as I should. 2 weeks of proper drops and cleaning has cleared that up.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm...you're using Canidae, right? It has Taurine in the L&R. They added it not too long ago, because of the studies.

Like I said...the ONLY thing to really beware of is the lack of Taurine in the L&R diet. Otherwise, if the dog is doing well, keep him/her on L&R. Just make sure it has the Taurine added.

There are plenty of foods out there with L&R formulas that have Taurine added to their L&R diets.

They don't need the added Taurine in the other diets (from the research done so far), but you'll find some that have it anyway. It's the L&R that seemed to be the problem.

And just as an aside......the Purina ONE is not the quality of the Pro-Plan, as everyone has mentioned! Plus, I doubt many feeding Purina Pro-Plan feed the L&R exclusively (if there IS a L&R version of Pro-Plan...I haven't looked).

Granted there are a lot of opinions, but I'm not trying to tell people what to feed or not to feed, just to beware of the lack of Taurine in some of the L&R diets. I do worry about things like Dilated Cardiomyopathy so won't be feeding a L&R diet lacking Taurine! This is a killer.....not a bad coat.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Kimm...you're using Canidae, right? It has Taurine in the L&R. They added it not too long ago, because of the studies.
> 
> Like I said...the ONLY thing to really beware of is the lack of Taurine in the L&R diet. Otherwise, if the dog is doing well, keep him/her on L&R. Just make sure it has the Taurine added.
> 
> ...


With these studies....why are some foods not adding Taurine? I'm really surprised that it isn't wide spread or acknowledged as essential.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Because they haven't caught up yet? I don't know....but the changes (adding Taurine to L&R) just started occuring this past summer. 

Smaller companies picked up on it the quickest (probably because they don't manufacturer as much at one time), so perhaps once the larger manufacturers get through the stockpile, it'll show up there too. Or maybe not.

One thing is for sure.....less expensive brands aren't as "complete" as those that are more costly. You do get what you pay for. Lower quality ingredients = lower cost.

And just for some who think Purina is less expensive than the super premiums......not always so. That Pro Plan that SC refers to (the Performance version)? It's MORE expensive than Canidae! It's a high quality food, and the price reflects that. Different "idea" behind it and a lot of research behind it as well - for performance dogs. The have special needs that super-premiums won't fill. (Well Arcana would, but that's a whole 'nother type of food)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AG is correct, taurine deficiency is a killer, and I didn't mean to suggest that my only concern was coats. It was years ago that I fed L&R, before the taurine issue was brought up. I stopped feeding it because of coats, not aware of the taurine issue. Thankfully, I didn't feed it for very long, as coats went bad quickly.

As for Purina ProPlan, I pay $37 for a 37 pound bag for Performance, and just over $32 for Adult Chicken and Rice. I have found that as I feed less of it than I would be other brands, the cost has not been an issue. I don't know the cost of Canidae, so can't speak to the comparison. The health and vigor that my dogs enjoy being fed the product has helped lower vet bills, so in the long run, I've saved money.





Ardeagold said:


> Because they haven't caught up yet? I don't know....but the changes (adding Taurine to L&R) just started occuring this past summer.
> 
> Smaller companies picked up on it the quickest (probably because they don't manufacturer as much at one time), so perhaps once the larger manufacturers get through the stockpile, it'll show up there too. Or maybe not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Laura, I pay $35.00 for a 40 pound bag of Canidae.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Laura, I pay $35.00 for a 40 pound bag of Canidae.


I'll check to see what the price of Canidae is in our area. I do know that we are higher here than more metropolitan areas. This is true of everything.  What is the price of ProPlan where you are, Mary?
I am so happy with the ProPlan that I would pay whatever they charge rather than ever switch again.
I am sure that we will all see an increase in the price of whatever we feed, due to the increasing fuel costs.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> AG is correct, taurine deficiency is a killer, and I didn't mean to suggest that my only concern was coats.


Actually PG, I wasn't referring to you or anyone in particular. :lol:

I was just trying to make the point that "opinion" has nothing to do with the seriousness of the lack of Taurine in a Lamb & Rice diet. 

I know there are a lot of opinions out there about dog food. And, what works well for one dog might not work great for another. I happen to feed Canidae ALS because it works for us...all of our dogs. BUT, I know it's not the only good food out there. I've tried others, and we do switch around now and then. Some work, some don't. It's been trial and error for years around here.

Oh and our Canidae is $36 for 40lbs. But we get every 7th bag free too.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

What is it about Pro-plan that makes it better than Purina One or Dog Chow?


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

We bought 1 bag of Purina 1, and I just switched to Canidae. 
The Purina was $.88/#, and the Canidae $1.05/#, pretty minimal difference.
I did a lot of reading, posed some questions here, and just thought the Canidae was a better food. But like everyone says, if your dog is doing well, stick with it. 

A couple of things I considered:
-I read a dog food analysis site gave Purina 1 or 2 stars, and Canidae 4 or maybe 5. While I might not change a 1 star for a 2 star, going up 3 or 4 stars seemed like it involved more real difference. 
-Purina's #1 ingredient is meat, not in meal form, which probably overstates the content. Canidae has several meals in its top ingredients.
-Purina had corn, which many folk tie to allergies. Canidae does not have corn.

Clover seems to eat the Canidae more quickly as well.

The one thing in Purina's favor is that they sell it at the local grocery store, but I found a place that sells Canidae on a route I take often, so I won't need to make a different trip.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

No no, no problem, but I really don't want anyone to think that coats are all I care about. A healthy dog, on a good diet, is going to have good coat. And mine didn't on L&R. 

ProPlan had a great incentive program for breeders, and they send you checks based on you sending in weight circles. A local Pet Supplies Plus store also does a free bag for every 10.




Ardeagold said:


> Actually PG, I wasn't referring to you or anyone in particular. :lol:
> 
> I was just trying to make the point that "opinion" has nothing to do with the seriousness of the lack of Taurine in a Lamb & Rice diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I'll check to see what the price of Canidae is in our area. I do know that we are higher here than more metropolitan areas. This is true of everything.  What is the price of ProPlan where you are, Mary?
> I am so happy with the ProPlan that I would pay whatever they charge rather than ever switch again.
> I am sure that we will all see an increase in the price of whatever we feed, due to the increasing fuel costs.


Last time I looked it was about $38 a bag.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Canidae is about the same as ProPlan here. The price kinda made me nervous....so much less then Innova. You just expect it to be higher. So of course I bought the Innova.

I heard from another forum that Candae doesn't allow much in the way of markups from dealers. One reason why some may not sell it.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> What is it about Pro-plan that makes it better than Purina One or Dog Chow?


bumping my question...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think Pro-Plan is better because its protein sources are higher quality and includes some ingredients that may make a difference for coat, skin and energy. 

Dog Chow uses soybean meal and bone/meat meal along with Corn Glutin as a significant source of protein which is cheaper but lower quality. 

Pro-Plan has more protein in general, and includes fresh meat. It has fish meal which I think is an important ingredient for skin and coat. Dog Chow doesn't have those.

Its hard to really analze ingredients because we don't know the true measurements. 

I've never figured out just from looking at the ingredients why Eukanuba is higher quality then Iams. They pretty much have the same ingredients..pretty close to the same order. I assume that Eukanuba has more protein then Iams...more meat I imagine...because the guarenteed analysis shows it has mre protien.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are lucky with your prices. Our ProPlan is a whopping $52 a bag for the C&R formula. I know its because I am in Canada but still......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Canidae just went up here to $42 for 40 pounds.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> You guys are lucky with your prices. Our ProPlan is a whopping $52 a bag for the C&R formula. I know its because I am in Canada but still......


 
$52.00?!?!?!​


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> $52.00?!?!?!​


LOL that was cute....our Proplan C&R adult 40#'s is $44.95 at our local feed store  

Adi's new food is $19.99 for 6 #'s -- 68.00 for 30 #'s!!!! Good job she doesn't eat 4 c per day!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

If you read your pet food label & see below ingredient description, you have a pretty good indication of what you're feeding your dog.
http://www.feedmypet.com/dog-food-comparison.html

And here's what an expert has to say about Vets & their food recommendations
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/with_all_due_respect.htm


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

T&T said:


> If you read your pet food label & see below ingredient description, you have a pretty good indication of what you're feeding your dog.
> http://www.feedmypet.com/dog-food-comparison.html
> 
> And here's what an expert has to say about Vets & their food recommendations
> http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/with_all_due_respect.htm


What kind or brand of food do feed your Dogs ????


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Shining Star said:


> What kind or brand of food do feed your Dogs ????


*Eagle Pack Holistic*
*Canidae*
*Nature's Variety-Prairie*

*And YOU ? *


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

T&T said:


> *Eagle Pack Holistic*
> *Canidae*
> *Nature's Variety-Prairie*
> 
> *And YOU ? *


TimberWolf Organics


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys are currently eating a cup and a half a day of Nutro Natural Choice. If I switch to Innova or Canidae, if you feed less, then they'd only be eating a cup or less a day! I don't think they'd like that much. Does that sound correct?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> $52.00?!?!?!​


That was the creepiest looking lady I have seen in a while LOL.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Kimm...you're using Canidae, right? It has Taurine in the L&R. They added it not too long ago, because of the studies.
> 
> Like I said...the ONLY thing to really beware of is the lack of Taurine in the L&R diet. Otherwise, if the dog is doing well, keep him/her on L&R. Just make sure it has the Taurine added.
> 
> ...


I think this may be of importance to note.... I just recently read a techinical paper about a study done on Taurine deficiency in kibble and found out Lamb actually has more Taurine than Beef (of course various cuts have differing levels)... cooking decreases the Taurine content but the real culprit appears to be the rice bran. So the use of whole grain rice or rice bran in the kibble formulation is actually the cause of the Taurine deficiency in the diet after consumed. Thus anything with whole rice or bran is to be suspect and should have additional Taurine included in the ingredients list.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My dad fed Purina Dog chow to his dogs his entire life. We had setters and pointers, they were all healthy, lived long lives, hunted up into late life. I fed urian dog chow for years and I had good looking, healthy dogs.

However, I did switch over to Purina One a good while back. Honey is still on it and doing great. But seveal months ago I switched KayCee to Taste of the Wild High Prairie as I wanted to get her off grains (she will be 9 in Aug.) She is doing great on it also. 
With tax, I give just under $42 for 30 pound bag of TOTW. I think I gave just under $18 for Honey's last 20 pound bag of Purina One Healthy Weight.

HOWEVER I do feed them the crock pot chicken stew I make 5 nighs a week and either a can of salmon or can of mackeral the other two nights. They get 1 cup fo kibble with a spoon of plain yougurt and a spoon of applesauce in the morning, a cup of kibble and about a cup of the chicken stew or fish at night.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ash said:


> That was the creepiest looking lady I have seen in a while LOL.


ROFL...easy Ash...that's my Loocie Babaloo's namesake, hehehe :


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucy's been "colorized"!!!!  Turner must have got to her....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> My dad fed Purina Dog chow to his dogs his entire life. We had setters and pointers, they were all healthy, lived long lives, hunted up into late life. I fed urian dog chow for years and I had good looking, healthy dogs.
> 
> However, I did switch over to Purina One a good while back. Honey is still on it and doing great. But seveal months ago I switched KayCee to Taste of the Wild High Prairie as I wanted to get her off grains (she will be 9 in Aug.) She is doing great on it also.
> With tax, I give just under $42 for 30 pound bag of TOTW. I think I gave just under $18 for Honey's last 20 pound bag of Purina One Healthy Weight.
> ...


Do you feed just regular canned salmon?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> Do you feed just regular canned salmon?


I do this too....just regular, with skins and bones....they'd eat it every day if they could! When I grill Salmon for myself, I have an audience looking hopeful:.

Start with a small bit over a couple days to make sure it agrees with your pup. It's pretty oily and rich.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just be sure not to feed raw salmon... there is a virus that it carries that can be very toxic to dogs. Mine, too, line up every week when we grill salmon out... they know there's a good size chunk for them !!!!! Can you spell s-p-o-i-l-e-d ???? ROFL


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh, the great food debate. 

I tried everything under the sun for my 2 labs, and nothing seemed to work all around. Inconsitent stools, dull coats, dry skin, and Frankie had big time ear problems. I think I narrowed Frankie's problem down to allergies to any fish or egg product. I finally bought a bag of Purina One Natural Blends Chicken and I've been amazed at the results. Frankie's ear cleared up immediately, their coats are stunning, the skin is fine, and the energy my 7 year old gained is incredible. When Macy came to me a month ago she was on regular Purina One Chicken & Rice but I'm switching her over to the Natural Blends. Sure, the guy that owns the pet store I used to by my food in always makes snide comments, but hey, whatever works!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

jzgrlduff said:


> Ahhh, the great food debate.
> 
> I tried everything under the sun for my 2 labs, and nothing seemed to work all around. Inconsitent stools, dull coats, dry skin, and Frankie had big time ear problems. I think I narrowed Frankie's problem down to allergies to any fish or egg product. I finally bought a bag of Purina One Natural Blends Chicken and I've been amazed at the results. Frankie's ear cleared up immediately, their coats are stunning, the skin is fine, and the energy my 7 year old gained is incredible. When Macy came to me a month ago she was on regular Purina One Chicken & Rice but I'm switching her over to the Natural Blends. Sure, the guy that owns the pet store I used to by my food in always makes snide comments, but hey, whatever works!



There you go.

Another person who feeds what works for their dog and not what some magazine tells them. 

Bravo.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

McSwede said:


> There you go.
> 
> Another person who feeds what works for their dog and not what some magazine tells them.
> 
> Bravo.....


This just made me chuckle...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

McSwede said:


> There you go.
> 
> Another person who feeds what works for their dog and not what some magazine tells them. Bravo.....


Different magazines will promote different foods. I'm not a nutritionist, I am a consumer who doesn't trust the tricky food business & simply want to know what I am REALLY spending my $ on, whether it's human or dog food. The consumer should not have to try & decipher the hidden truth behind labels. If I can avoid feeding my dogs unidentified by-products, added sweeteners. artificial colors, flavors & preservatives, I certainly will.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*Well Said.*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Debles, yes I feed the same canned salmon we eat, or mackeral, which we don't eat, but could. And if I have fresh caught fish, I will cook it in microwaves instead.

One of the ladies on the i-dog forum that wa feeding Orijen and the bag she just oepned was full of kibble with bones sticking out sent me a PM last night. She said she remembers all the flak I got about using Purina and some were telling me I was "killing my dogs", I "didn't love my dog", even blamed Boots bone cancer at 12 1/2 and Hunter's reaction/death to ProHeart was due to my feeding Pujrina. Then the recalls came and they were boasting abyut the Timber Wolf, Orijen and I forget what else they wre feeind wher all the crappy food wa being reacll. Now their food is having one problem or another. She said she thinks she is going to go to Purina because she hasn't heard anaything bad about it except for what the "food snobs" say, and what the experts who recommen the high dollar food which has had problems. says.

We doin't have the discussions here that are on that board--or use to be. Some got right down vicious with their remarks and we got a good mod and she put a screeching halt to that. One would come on and say Linda Arnt (?) othewise know as the GreatDane Lady said such and such. Aother would come on and say that woman didn't know what she was talkign about. Mordanna said. Anopther could come on and say Dr. Wyson said such and such, those two women was wrong, etc. 

It is my opinion that ther eis no one food food perfect for all dogs. One person can eat cantalouu by the ton, no problem. Neighbor next door can eat one slice and get the runs. One person can drink cow milk, the lady down the street gets sick if she drinks it. One person can eat Mexican food with no problem, his wife gets horrible indigestion. Same with dog food. There is no right or wrong food. And some on the dog forum--after Glenda took over they weren't scared to speak up for fear of being bashed--said their dogs didn't well on premium foods at all.

So it is just what works for your dog.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*The all Mighty Perfect Dog Food .*

*If someone finds it PLEASE , PLEASE , PLEASE , tell me what it is .*
*I feed my Girl Timber-Wolf I don't think it is the Perfect Dog Food.*
*But it works for her ( no runny poop , great coat , her Vet. says it is good food )*
*So am I going to change it because someone dosen't like it.*
*No Way*
*When Some budy finds the Perfect Dog Food tell me PLEASE.*


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Shining Star said:


> *The all Mighty Perfect Dog Food .*
> *If someone finds it PLEASE , PLEASE , PLEASE , tell me what it is .*
> *I feed my Girl Timber-Wolf I don't think it is the Perfect Dog Food.*
> *But it works for her ( no runny poop , great coat , her Vet. says it is good food ) **So am I going to change it because someone dosen't like it.**No Way**When Some budy finds the Perfect Dog Food tell me PLEASE.*


I don't think "the all mighty perfect dog food" exists !!! 
This is why I like to rotate throughout the year and every now & then mix in some extras ...


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

T&T said:


> I don't think "the all mighty perfect dog food" exists !!!
> This is why I like to rotate throughout the year and every now & then mix in some extras ...


*You mean there isn't THE Perfect Dog Food out there yet WOW !!!*

*Lets see we can send a man to the MOON*
*We can replace a Hart.*
*We can build a Knee and replace the old one.*
*We can make a Vacuum Cleaner Robot*
*But we can't make the Perfect Dog Food*

*I guess we are not as smart as we think we are.*
*Maybe there isn't enough MONEY in it yet for that to happen.*
*I guess it has to be like oil $ 200.00 a barrel before we do anything.*
*TIMBER-WOLF $ 200.00 a bag then maybe we will invent the Perfect*
*Dog Food.*

*Its just too bad this society wont move until there is enough money in it to make it move.*

*Just My 2 Cents Worth*


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

About recalls ... there are a lot more human food recalls than there are pet food recalls !!! I subscribed to the CFIA webmaster and was VERY surprised to see how many human food recalls there are ... sometimes 4-5 per month !


----------

